# Carrie-Kidded Day 154!!



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Day 150…and waiting. Not sure what to think. Her udder has been steadily growing for a couple weeks, but definitely not full. Absolutely no discharge yet. Her tail seems to be dropping, as I can get my fingers all the way under the tail head. I am confident about the due date, and finally felt kids last week! So I guess I’ll just wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Carrie-Day 150!!*

wow... she isn't filling alot yet for 150 days is she.... :scratch:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-Day 150!!*

I know Pam? She was at the breeder for just a week, and we don't have a buck. So unless she isn't bred, we should have babies soon!! If I wasn't feeling "baby parts", I would wonder. :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Carrie-Day 150!!*

Hmm....she has an udder going on there.... it almost seems as if she was bred a bit later.... than you thought....maybe? Or... she is the kind ...that will fill at the last minute...I have seen some do that..... :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Carrie-Day 150!!*

Is it day 150 from the day you brought her over to the breeders or the day you brought her home?

She may be one that fills suddenly but I'd say you're looking at a doe that will torture you with anticipation until day 155-160! :GAAH: LOL


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-Day 150!!*

This is from the first sign of her being bred. Could she really go to day 160? Yes, that would be torture...for her and me.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Carrie-Day 150!!*

Unfortunately yeah...she could go to 160. Terrible isn't it??????? :hair: There should be a rule...all does MUST kid by day 149 so as NOT to torture their owners! :ROFL:

Hopefully she kids for you soon. She also may have been bred and taken a couple days after she was first covered. :shrug:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Carrie-Day 150!!*

WOW! I certainly hope she doesn't go 160 days! That would have you bald! Mine has 3 days left til 150 and her udder is larger than yours, but now totally filled yet.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-Day 150!!*

Yesterday she was up and around eating. Today...not so much. Udder is filling up, some discharge...I think we will have kids soon. :leap:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-Day 153!!*

Oh my word! Looks like there will be triplets. She is huge!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-Day 153!!*

That poor girl, that has to be uncomfortable! I can't wait to see how many you get. I bet she has them tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Carrie-Day 153!!*

Wow! That is one BIG goat! Good luck...


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-Day 153!!*

lol I did not know they stretched that big!!! :greengrin:

can't wait for the outcome!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Carrie-Day 153!!*

Wide load.... :shocked: her udder sure has filed more.... since the last picture.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-Day 153!!*

Nothing yet tonight. I want so bad to be there when she kids. This is her first kidding with us. She had triplets last time she kidded, the previous breeder lost one, and thinks she may have been able to save it if she had been there. Really hoping for 3 healthy triplets!

I thought you all might react that way to the picture of her from the front.  I can't wait to see what she has too! Hopefully I can share soon.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-Day 153!!*

:shocked: WOW!
Nothing yet?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Carrie-Day 153!!*

Holy smokes!!! Lol good luck!! Will be watching to see what you get!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Carrie-Day 153!!*

Nothing yet? I hope she goes for you soon. It's never easy waiting.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-Day 154!!*

Nothing this morning. She ate her grain, but isn't grazing...fuller udder...more discharge...we're getting there!

Here in Wisconsin, we enjoyed some beautiful weather this weekend (60-70 and sunny)...probably too cold for anyone who had plans for the beach, but for my family it was perfect for the projects we had planned. I clipped a few 4-H kids, we moved our goat shelter, and fixed some fence. Good for taking my mind off of our ever-growing mama goat! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carrie-Day 154!!*

I bet theres at least 3 in there...She's HUGE!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-We have a doeling 45 minutes old...maybe more?*

Carrie had a doeling about 45 minutes ago. Not sure how long they will go between kids. We had a doe last year go about an hour between twins. We will see!! :leap:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Carrie-Day 154!!*

YAY! I am glad she finally decided to give up those kids for you! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-Day 154!!*

Praying that all goes well! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Carrie-Day 154!!*

Congrats... :hi5:

I will usually go in and check....if my Doe takes more than 15 minutes...30 minutes at most........so if there are complications ...I am right on it...... I don't want to jeopardize any kids or momma.... :hug:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Carrie-Kidded Day 154! Single Doeling*

I went in to check, and she ended up pushing out the afterbirth. We have a single doeling...sorry to all of you were getting excited like I was for 3 or more...One healthy fullblood doeling is great! I will post pictures in a birth anouncement.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you went in to check ... :hi5: it always throws me off ...when they are that big... but yet give 1 or 2 kids out of there...I always double check to make sure...... :wink: congrats on the single doeling... she will do very well.... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!!!! ONLY 1????? Sheesh!! Glad all is well, and congrats!!


----------

